# Not able to open flash sites and stream videos



## pkkumarcool (Mar 13, 2012)

Hey guys i am not able to open flash sites also Youtube videos are streaming fine..but dailymotion or other video sites are not.I am using proxies with airtel 3G


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 13, 2012)

Clear cache and cookies then try. Also change dns 8.8.8.8


----------



## Sujeet (Mar 13, 2012)

pkkumarcool said:


> \I am using proxies with *airtel 3G*



on pc using USB Dongle??
ON phone??
On PC using Phone??


----------



## pkkumarcool (Mar 14, 2012)

Using it with Phone Nokia 5230 3G tethered to pc gives 3.2mbps.........but not able to open flash sites and stream videos other than youtube thats what the problem is.....



thetechfreak said:


> Clear cache and cookies then try. Also change dns 8.8.8.8



tried it as well as open dns NOT WORKING DAMN!


----------



## Sujeet (Mar 14, 2012)

Install Latest Version Of Flash Player:Adobe - Install Adobe Flash Player
Update Chrome/Opera/Firfeox.
Mozilla Firefox Web Browser ? Free Download

I am sure you are facing this problem while browsing on PC??Is it so?

Because if you are talking about video and flash support on Phone.
Then I Should tell you that Nokia 5230 allows embeded player streaming only for youtube videos:Youtube has created that player specially for older s60v5 devices.

Dailymotion wont work through direct page embeded player.U have to use realpalyer!


----------



## pkkumarcool (Mar 14, 2012)

I am talking about pc what are you saying sujeet i m not a newbie your asking me to download flash or mozilla...... flash player is already installed .....btw for your info mozilla and chrome has preloaded flash.My youtube videos are working but on other sites flash doesnt load......


----------



## Sujeet (Mar 14, 2012)

i am not asking u too download them .
i said update them...both browser and flash plugins in case you havent.


----------



## pkkumarcool (Mar 15, 2012)

*imgur.com/UBc3J,eGmPT
See this youtube is working fine!


----------

